# Сместился позвоночник



## Nordian (10 Ноя 2009)

Недавно обнаружил (просто нащупав рукой), что сместились самый верхний позвонок грудного одела и самый нижний шейного... один левве, другой правее...
Болей нет...
Можно ли это исправить? И могут ли от этого быть проблемы с внутренними органами, так как позвоночник за них отвечает?


----------



## nuwa (10 Ноя 2009)

К врачу не обращались???


----------



## Анатолий (10 Ноя 2009)

Идите на консультацию к неврологу или вертебрологу.


----------



## AIR (10 Ноя 2009)

Судя по всему это остистые отростки позвонков так растопырились:prankster2: А вот почему , и насколько это серьёзно - к вышеуказанным специалистам ...:nyam:


----------

